# MJ & Furniture



## maniac779 (4 Oct 2007)

I just got a rough Moose Jaw date and it brought something to my attention.

As I understand it, upon being posted to MJ, I'll have to put all the F&E I currently have in storage until I am posted to my first operational unit.

I have noticed that the 2CFFTS joining instructions state: "Regardless of how much F&E you may have, no furniture may be moved into the rooms."

Does this include my 42" Plamsa? Can I keep it in the shacks?

I hope so... without PS3, I will go crazy  

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2007)

I'd think your TV wouldn't be a problem (if it fits!!), but I'm quite sure that SupersonicMax can fill you in properly. He's currently there I believe.


----------



## Inch (4 Oct 2007)

maniac779 said:
			
		

> I just got a rough Moose Jaw date and it brought something to my attention.
> 
> As I understand it, upon being posted to MJ, I'll have to put all the F&E I currently have in storage until I am posted to my first operational unit.
> 
> ...



Just some friendly advice from someone who's been there and done that, leave the PS3 in storage until you're done course. 6 months without it isn't going to kill you and trust me, you'll have more than enough things to occupy your time. Or you could be like a few guys when I was there, spend too much time playing video games and not enough time studying and they're going to make fine PAFFO's or Navigators.


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Oct 2007)

maniac779 said:
			
		

> I just got a rough Moose Jaw date and it brought something to my attention.
> 
> As I understand it, upon being posted to MJ, I'll have to put all the F&E I currently have in storage until I am posted to my first operational unit.
> 
> ...



The rooms are big enough for a TV if you want to bring it.  Many people have video games here.  

Inch makes it sound like it's an unbelievable amount of work but it isn't _that _ bad.  It is a lot of work but if you can manage your time properly, you won't have any issues playing your PS3 for a few minutes at the end of the day.  Plus ,it will save you extreme boredom on those long week ends.  Just so you know, we all have a TV with cable in our rooms already.  It's not a plasma 42" TV but it does the trick.

Max


----------



## Inch (4 Oct 2007)

Must be the kindler gentler Moose Jaw where everyone passes, if you don't then just redress, getting your wings is your right these days.

Moose Jaw is different for everyone, easier for some, harder for others. My point was to not make it any harder for yourself if you have trouble prioritizing.


----------



## C1Dirty (4 Oct 2007)

> Must be the kindler gentler Moose Jaw where everyone passes, if you don't then just redress, getting your wings is your right these days.



You know that the people that went before you said the same thing.  I've yet to find a course in the military that didn't used to be umpteen times more difficult as told by those who have completed it.  

The best advise I rec'd prior to MJ was to "have fun and enjoy it".  If playing your vidiah games does that for ya then I say fill your boots.


----------



## Zoomie (5 Oct 2007)

There is plenty of time for extra-curricular activity in MJ.  I found time to stay married to my wife, play video games, socialize with friends, go on trips, etc etc.

For the love of all things Holy, bring your PS3 and Plasma - your course mates will thank you for it.  MJ is only really study intensive while you are in ground school - the flying part is stressful but you can't do much about that while you are stuck in your room on weekends.

Fridays are for getting totally blitzed at the Mess - Saturdays are for recovering and playing PS3/360/whatever - Sundays are for getting ready to do the flying grind for the next 5 days.

I was on course before Inch - it it helps....


----------



## Inch (5 Oct 2007)

C1Dirty said:
			
		

> You know that the people that went before you said the same thing.  I've yet to find a course in the military that didn't used to be umpteen times more difficult as told by those who have completed it.
> 
> The best advise I rec'd prior to MJ was to "have fun and enjoy it".  If playing your vidiah games does that for ya then I say fill your boots.



Of course. Just seems that now everyone redresses for one stupid reason or another. I'm not saying that didn't happen when I was there, I know one guy that redressed after veering 75ft to the right, departing the prepared surface, hitting a runway light with the right main and ripping the brake line off. Somehow, his screwing up was their fault. This was the same guy that showed up in Moose Jaw and I told him that they expect a lot from you flying wise and he told me he wasn't worried about the flying, he had that cased already without ever stepping foot in the aircraft. Guess not.

The best advice I got was know your strengths and work on your weaknesses. If you can't prioritize, having a video game system is going to do you no favours.

Anyway, I seem to be the only one that thought Moose Jaw was a little challenging at times so I digress. Good Luck.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Oct 2007)

We're getting away from the prime subject here but here it is.  Redresses have dramatically decreased in numbers in the last few years since the chain of command here learned from their mistakes and made the policies clearer than before.  We rarely see a redress anymore (actually, in my 6 months in MJ so far, I didn't hear of any).  There are PRBs and in the last little while, they were successful for the candidates but that's a totally different thing.

Closer to subject, if you can't prioritize your life and can't make the right decision between a much needed night of study or 3 hrs of PS3, IMHO, you shouldn't be given pilot wings.

Max


----------



## C1Dirty (5 Oct 2007)

> Somehow, his screwing up was their fault.



To be honest, I have heard of this sort of thing becoming common place.  

MJ is definitely a challenging course...listen/do what your instructors suggest, work hard and play hard.


----------



## maniac779 (5 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the info guys...

Just for the record, I knew _somebody_ was going to jump down my throat for mentioning even _thinking_ about playing PS3 while in Moose Jaw...

Personally, with 6 years in and having worked myself through a post secondary education that I paid for... I'd like to think I've learned to manage my time between work and play by now... but I digress  

Regardless, thanks for the replies... and someone can confirm all my stuff is going into storage here in Thunder Bay, right?


----------



## Looking4Higher (5 Oct 2007)

Hey Maniac, 

Don't bother with the PS3........you can come over to my Q and play with my kids!!!  That should help you relax.

When is your estimated BFT start date?  Got the word from Cheryl when I was in YWG last week that I _should_ be there in July with 13 other CANUCKS.

BTW, glad to hear that my little package got to you.

Cheers


----------



## maniac779 (5 Oct 2007)

4Higher...

Didn't you get my email?

I got my dates. Looks like the Canuck course...


----------



## Looking4Higher (5 Oct 2007)

Sorry man, not at the office this week, trading in almost 14 CTO's this month for some R&R.

Will give you a shout sometime next week

Cheers

Still Looking


----------



## Bograt (5 Oct 2007)

Big screen yes. PS3 yes.

This is my MJ story. I arrived here with my Family last October. My neighbor's wife briefed my wife on what she should expect for the next 10 months. I was in the basement from 6:30 PM to 11 pm 6 days a week. However, I was teased for over doing it- but I got through.
I also built a CPT in my basement for my clearhood chairflying. 

Most of my friends put similiar hours in. 

Work hard, play hard and always remember Bandit sucks.

edited for spelling- Bandit still sucks.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Oct 2007)

Bograt said:
			
		

> Big screen yes. PS3 yes.
> 
> This is my MJ story. I arrived here with my Family last October. My neighbor's wife briefed my wife on what she should expect for the next 10 months. I was in the basement from 6:30 PM to 11 pm 6 days a week. However, I was teased for over doing it- but I got through.
> I also built a CPT in my basement for my clearhood chairflying.
> ...



Remember:  If you go in Apache, you will be part of a group of very happy geeks, that never fly!  They chase butterflies wearing a dress at the bottom of a rainbow!  







Max


----------



## Bograt (7 Oct 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> ... They chase butterflies wearing a dress at the bottom of a rainbow!



I'm not sure what my franco friend was trying to say here, but I'm sure it wasn't nice.  If you like wearing leather chaps by all means go to Bandit flight.

Back on topic.... just don't bring hot plates or cooking stuff (Forman Grill et al.)


----------



## hippie (7 Oct 2007)

When I was there, one of the Hungarian guys was discovered cooking in his room with a Coleman stove complete with associated propane tank.

Don't do that.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Oct 2007)

Hippie said:
			
		

> When I was there, one of the Hungarian guys was discovered cooking in his room with a Coleman stove complete with associated propane tank.
> 
> Don't do that.



He must have learned that from the Ukrainian crews in the back of an Antonov...  ;D

Don't know how I did it, but I wrangled a move straight to an apartment off base from OJT in Cool Pool and had pretty good study habits...had lots of buds spread throughout the Woodlilly complex and we did lots of group study sessions...best to make sure you get off to a good start in ground school...there's lots of stuff to learn.

G2G

p.s.  Inch, I bet you had to walk back and forth to the flight line uphill, both ways.  >  (...it was even steeper in the '80s)


----------



## Strike (8 Oct 2007)

Bograt said:
			
		

> ...If you like wearing leather chaps by all means go to Bandit flight...



You should know better than to make a remark like that on this forum... ;D


----------



## armyvern (8 Oct 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> You should know better than to make a remark like that on this forum... ;D



I'm hoping that he does like wearing chaps and posts pics -- and that once he gets to Bandit Flight, he posts pics of the rest of them as well!!  ;D


----------



## Inch (8 Oct 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> p.s.  Inch, I bet you had to walk back and forth to the flight line uphill, both ways.  >  (...it was even steeper in the '80s)



How'd you know? It was also minus -40 for 8 months, that much is true.


----------



## Globesmasher (12 Oct 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> How'd you know? It was also minus -40 for 8 months, that much is true.



And it snowed constantly back then on that bi-directional walk uphill .... both ways, constantly, even in summer.
Luxury ........!
We used to live in a cardboard box, in the middle of a road, my Dad would feed us gravel .........

What a bunch of old farts we've become!!   ;D

The only thing you need to know about Moose Jaw that will get you through the course is ...............
It's OK to play hard and party hard ............... but you better balance it out and STUDY HARD.
That's about it.
Here endeth the lesson from the old fart.  :


----------

